# Cheap and good quality panniers



## jay clock (9 Dec 2010)

Just coming up with an Xmas list from Wiggle and spotted these Deuter panniers. 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/deuter-rack-pack-uni-panniers/

Look excellent for the money if you don't want to cough up for Ortliebs


----------



## HelenD123 (9 Dec 2010)

Nice to have pockets. I wonder how waterproof they are? As you say, good value for money.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2010)

Capacity 38Lt Pr


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Dec 2010)

More cheap panniers here . 
25 litres a pair so perhaps front or small rear. They have sold quite a few, most for les than £5 a pair.

Mark.


----------



## bigjim (9 Dec 2010)

I've got a pair of the £5 ones. Found them pretty good and tough. Will be fitting better rear fasteners though.


----------



## pidgin08 (10 Dec 2010)

I also own a set of the £5 ones that SJS cycles seam to shift loads of on Ebay. Material seams pretty hard wearing although the mounting system for attachment to the rack leaves a lot to be desired - can't get everything for this sorta price though 

regards,
Alex


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Dec 2010)

I've got the Deuters and they are extremely good value for money .. very well made and plenty big enough 

Simon


----------



## P.H (11 Dec 2010)

I had some Deuters, the bags were OK, though not really waterproof, one of the zips broke on the first tour and the fixing system was cheap and nasty and lacks adjustment.  The elastic at the bottom never gives as solid a connection as the hooks on better panniers and when the plastic wears off the upper hooks they wreck racks.  I've had better cheap panniers, but really the extra few quid for the best is worth it.  Deuter do make some quality panniers, those are the same price as Ortlieb or Carradice;

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33837



This was several years ago, things may have changed, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ticktockmy (11 Dec 2010)

I wanted some smaller front panniers, I ended up buying some Halford ones at 20 pounds, fitted Klick panniers fittings on them instead of the Halford crap stuff. Turned out to be very strong and waterproff.


----------



## andym (11 Dec 2010)

Which replacement fittings did you get and who did you get them from?


----------



## I like Skol (12 Dec 2010)

You guys that have the cheap panniers from SJS on ebay, how much did you pay for them? I have watched about half-a-dozen of these auctions end now and even bid on a few and judging by the bid histories they seem to have some sort of bidding cartel going on to drive up the price.

They seem to be just the size and price I want so it would be a shame if I decide they are definitely manipulating the auction process as that is likely t make me walk away on principal!


----------



## willem (12 Dec 2010)

For value panniers my vote goes to the Ortlieb city line. They are about a quarter cheaper and lighter than the regular ones. That is still not dead cheap, but they will last forever. Take less and you will only need the rear ones.
Willem


----------



## bigjim (12 Dec 2010)

I think you need to bid at the last minute for SJS. I find if you bid early it tends to get into a bidding war. I don't know if it is manipulated but I got mine very cheap. They finish at different times as there is usually a few sets on at a time so try items ending at antisocial hours.


----------



## delport (12 Dec 2010)

Doesn't anyone else notice the strong similarity between the £5 ebay panniers and halfords panniers which were sold for £25 and above only recently for a pair?
I think it was these ones
http://www.halfords....tegoryId_236256

The halford ones also have that same bright flourescent strip on the side, i have a pair of those panniers as well as my rucksack panniers, and the flourescent strip can be seen from a very large distance away.

As for customising panniers, i made my own out of rucksacks, i created pannier metal hooks from 4 childrens coat hooks i bought in belgium for 2 euros.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2010)

willem said:


> .... Take less and you will only need the rear ones.
> Willem



Do you not find it a pain on slow steep uphills Willem? I've found with all the weight on the back I have to stand up to put some counter weight over the front wheel, which for me isn't the comfy way to climb.

I'm tempted to go for the Ortlieb front roller, not the cheapest but best to buy once IMO... the 25x30cm size wont allow me to go over board on luggage, and I am a bugger for trying to fill gaps!


----------



## willem (12 Dec 2010)

I have had no problems climbing thus far, but you have a point. First, I use a drop bar, and that is better than a straight bar. Second, I have a bar bag, I have three fuel and water bottles on the frame, and I try to have my rear panniers as far forward as I can. Finally, and most importantly, I try not to overload the rear. So I only have a light tent on top of the rack and no heavy extra rackpack. Last summer in Norway I had more than the usual because of the potentially bad weather, and it was obvious that I should not have taken any more than I had.
On that trip my luggage weight was about 18 kg. Of that, 3 kg was in cold/wet weather gear that I would not normally take elsewhere. I have also calculated that I could have lost another 3kg by leaving home some unused stuff, and getting lighter equivalents for other items. Take less than that, and you begin to loose functionality, however. So, realistically, some 12-15 kg is quite possible in most conditions. That should be fine in just two rear panniers. If you want to loose more weight on the panniers themselves, have a look at the new experimental lightweight range that Ortlieb are selling in small numbers in Germany (price for one rather than a set): http://www.outdoorworks.de/index.php?site=index.html&prod=7337&vid=86748&function=set_lang&lang=en
Willem


----------



## bigjim (12 Dec 2010)

You do not always need panniers as they can contribute to the weight and encourage you to fill them with even more weight.

worth a look


----------



## andym (12 Dec 2010)

"I've found with all the weight on the back I have to stand up to put some counter weight over the front wheel, which for me isn't the comfy way to climb"

I suspect the issue is more to do with the frame geometry than rear panniers. I used to have a mountainbike with a relatively high BB height and without anything (other than me - 75kgs) that did used to start to get a little difficult on very steep climbs, but in most circumstances it shouldn't be an issue. The weight in front panniers is not going to make a lot of difference.  The type of bar is a red herring.


----------



## P.H (12 Dec 2010)

I use four panniers even though I could easily get everything into two with the tent on the rack.  I find my bike handles better with the weight more evenly distributed.  Both pairs are front panniers which also reduces the width of the bike.  An added advantage is it makes packing and organisation easier, the rear panniers carry stuff that I need to set up camp, so there's no need to take them off the bike, which is less to store in the porch.

There's many ways to skin a cat


----------



## e-rider (12 Dec 2010)

looks like a bargain to me


----------



## Danny (12 Dec 2010)

The Edinburg Cycle Co-op own brand paniers are made by Vaude and are also pretty good value for money, particularly if you buy them in one of their sales when they are often heavily discounted.


----------



## ZIZAG (14 Dec 2010)

Hi I have bought and used . And can recommend the LIDL 60ltr Pannier bags . Loads of room and pockets . 
A bargain at £14:99


----------



## I like Skol (14 Dec 2010)

Woohoo... I have just snatched a set of the ebay panniers from SJS for £1.70 +P&P so altogether only £8.69! Now that is what I call a bargain.

Main useage will be for commuting (lunch box, a shirt and a few odd tools/pump/spare tube) so they will not be worked too hard but I also have a dream......

Maybe this summer I will ride my bike to my dads house. Thats from Manchester to near Newport, South Wales, and I reckon if I really pushed hard it could be done in 2 days with an overnight stop.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2011)

My SJS panniers arrived at last today (sunday delivery from royal mail as they try to clear the backlog!). They are better than expected for the price I paid and are bigger than I thought they would be. Without any experience of how quickly they fill up and what I would carry for any longer trips (I would always do B&B or cheap pub accomodation anyway) I reckon I could easily manage a 2-3 day excursion.

Overall first impression of the SJS bargain panniers has to be a definite thumbs up, it's just a shame that the Snail Mail kept me waiting so long that I began to doubt SJS was going to honour my purchase.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2011)

I like Skol said:


> My SJS panniers arrived at last today (sunday delivery from royal mail as they try to clear the backlog!). They are better than expected for the price I paid and are bigger than I thought they would be. Without any experience of how quickly they fill up and what I would carry for any longer trips (*I would always do B&B or cheap pub accomodation anyway)* I reckon I could easily manage a 2-3 day excursion.
> 
> Overall first impression of the SJS bargain panniers has to be a definite thumbs up, it's just a shame that the Snail Mail kept me waiting so long that I began to doubt SJS was going to honour my purchase.



It's a good plan going the B&B route... but being somebody yet to set out on my 1st tour in 15 years, and 2nd tour of all time... should i pack a tent and sleeping bag just in case? Or is that the daftest idea on CycleChat so far this year?


----------

